
Using a piano keyboard as a computer keyboard - fock
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5928061/using-a-piano-keyboard-as-a-computer-keyboard
======
melling
“I have RSI problems and have tried 30 different computer keyboards which all
caused me pain. Playing piano does not cause me pain”

What is it about computer keyboards that are so bad? How can a piano be that
different?

~~~
saghm
I think the key thing (pun intended) is that the piano is large and therefore
people using it move their hands to accommodate, whereas a keyboard is small
enough to reach all the relevant parts while not moving your hands but instead
stretching the fingers/twisting the wrist, which is great for maximizing
typing speed but not for minimizing RSI. It's been pet theory of mine for a
while that the reason I don't have RSI despite typing a lot every day is that
my technique is absolutely horrendous; I never learned to type properly, so I
move my hands a bit while typing and don't always use the same finger for the
same key, depending on the surrounding letters, which makes me a relatively
slow typer (although not as much as you might think!) but seems to have
prevented me from ever getting RSI.

